# so its algae again



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I have noticed that every time I do a water change that a couple days later I have this green layer type algae all over the top of my sand. It almost looks like a gel or something. Does anyone know what this is about or how to get rid of it? DO different types of filtration help? When I use the python swish over the sand but thats it. I am confused.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Whats your Nitrates and Nitrites testing out at?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I just did a water change and the tests wer 
ph 7.4
ammo just under .25- a bit high
nitrate 10
nitrite 0


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That's not algae, it's this crap, and it's hard to get rid of too.
http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/maintena...aebluegreen.htm


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Same problem that I was having with my PFS, thought it was just diatomes though?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


> That's not algae, it's this crap, and it's hard to get rid of too.
> http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/maintena...aebluegreen.htm


Oh yeah that's exactly what it is! And you're not kidding, that's real hard to get rid of too! My python even has trouble sucking it up off the substrate. So from my understanding the best way to get rid of it is water changes, maybe more filtration? Which is better mech or bio? And would a uv sterilizer help?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I fought it for months and finally caved on using the meds to kill it. It probably wasn't the best method, but it worked fast, and got rid of it!


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

what did you use? what about a uv sterilizer?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

65galhex said:


> what did you use? what about a uv sterilizer?


I used this to kill it. A UV stabilizer is good, but it's not like this stuff happens every week either.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fish-Mycin-250-mg-Eryt...=item35a4570c31


----------

